

How many computer programmers are in the world? - justinzollars

Just out of curiosity.
======
T-A
In VisionMobile's "Developer Economics Q3 2013" [1] (page 57) there is an
estimate that 1 in 8 sofware developers in the world was involved in mobile
development in 2013, for a total of 2.3 million mobile developers. That would
put the total numbers of developers, any kind, at 18.4 million.

[1] [http://www.visionmobile.com/product/developer-
economics-q3-2...](http://www.visionmobile.com/product/developer-
economics-q3-2013-state-of-the-developer-nation)

------
dutchrapley
Since Github claims that 3 million new user accounts were created in 2013,
alone, I think the number may be much higher than any of us has ever imagined.

[http://octoverse.github.com/](http://octoverse.github.com/)

